# Help with RailKing Proto-Sound 2.0



## BuddyTracks (Jan 27, 2009)

Hello,

I have an MTH RailKing New Haven F-3 R-T-R passenger train set. it has Proto-Sound 2.0. Set is 5 years old, but only taken out of the box last week. The set ran fine for 1/2 hour or so and then once the train was stopped, it would not start back up. Replaced the battery and everything was fine and it ran perfectly, with several stops and starts, for about 1/2 hour. Stopped the train, and it would not start again. Lights and sounds work. Seems the battery has gone dead once again.

Any ideas what to look for? All help greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Welcome to MTF!

Try MTH Troubleshooting guide first.
http://www.mth-railking.com/service/maintenance_&_troubleshooting/trouble.html

I don't have an easy solution.
You could make sure that any circuit board is insulated. Use a foam or electrical tape.


----------

